
Adobe Creative Cloud Pay as You Go Using Disposable Cards - simbolo
I have rare uses where I need Photoshop, but I don&#x27;t want to signup for a full Creative Cloud subscription.<p>Adobe only presents this as:
* a full year paid upfront
* a 12 month fixed &#x27;contract&#x27;
* a no commitment 30 day plan with a large price tag<p>If you cancel the 12 month contract, you are billed 50% of whatever the remaining charges are.<p>If a monthly payment is lapsed, after 30 days, the account is &#x27;terminated&#x27;.<p>Has anyone ever got this far?<p>I&#x27;m considering using a disposable card number to just pay for one month, then letting it lapse.<p>If in the future I need again, paying for another month.<p>I&#x27;m not prepared to pay the astronomical non-commitment price for my use case.
======
ohiovr
Gimp isn't so bad. Flash is dead, Director and authorware are long dead, free
video editors are better than premiere. After effects is slower than blender.
Alternatives to adobe are pretty good at this time.

------
SHAKEDECADE
As a lightroom person; I hope I’m not missing out on something extrodinary
using a ~2 year old off-line version.

------
rbshibutani
That is exactly why I bought the Affinity Designer instead of Adobe
Illustrator.

